# Viper_SA's comeback thread



## Viper_SA (27/2/21)

Wow, things have really changed since I last vaped in 2018. Hence me posting in the newbies forum.
I have recently discovered the IQOS and really got me thinking about vaping again. Perhaps if I used the two in conjunction with each other I can kick the stinkies again. Other than a 7 month stint in 2015 I have fallen off the wagon so many times... This time around no pressure, I just want to enjoy vaping and then see where it leads. 

I have sorted out all my vape stuff and decided not to try and mix my own juice anymore. Everything was expired and it does add a lot of pressure on me to mix my own stuff. 

What I need: I have no 18650 batteries, so I'm looking at new batteries. I used to use Smurfs, what is available on the market that can handle the same kind of load?

I need coils, both for regulated and mech mods. Too mucg at once to build my own coils again. So I am lazy and looking to buy coils. 

I also seem to need a mentor to help me get back up to speed, lol. I remember trying nic salts and hating it. Made me feel all k@k and stuff.

I'm still working through my mental health issues, but I feel the need to vape and blow clouds again. Perhaps being busy with wicking and stuff will help clear my mind and make me feel like I'm accomplishing something.

Sorry for the long post, but I'm looking forward to any inputs.

Viper out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## CashKat88 (27/2/21)

Hey bud, awesome to hear that you trying to kick the stinkies to the curb, there are plenty pre made options on the market for coils so you should be sorted there, for mech mods the Samsung 25R is just such a great reliable safe option and for regulated mods the Samsung 30Qs work well but you can get 25Rs for regulated too as they much cheaper and the battery life isn't really drastically better.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (27/2/21)

hey man, welcome back !

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (27/2/21)

Welcome back

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (27/2/21)

CashKat88 said:


> Hey bud, awesome to hear that you trying to kick the stinkies to the curb, there are plenty pre made options on the market for coils so you should be sorted there, for mech mods the Samsung 25R is just such a great reliable safe option and for regulated mods the Samsung 30Qs work well but you can get 25Rs for regulated too as they much cheaper and the battery life isn't really drastically better.



Yeah, at the moment I have 4 Zeus single coil RTA's which I loved, one Serpent Elevate single coil which wasn't bad at all. 
Then I have 2 Recurve RDA's, (one bottom fed) and a prized Citadel RDA

Attaching some pics for some very old and out of date eye candy.

Just got the Vandyvape Pulse running with a fairly new 21700 and a Recurve RDA and my Molly V2 with a brand new 25R and the Citadel RDA

Already loving the flavors. Now it's operation finding cheaper batteries and good coils. Hoping @smilelykumeenit still makes coils.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/2/21)

Welcome back @Viper_SA . I for one missed your contributions. 

I hope that you manage to stay off the stinkies this time .

Not that much has changed since you left. All your mods will perform just as well as the newer mods. I would even go as far as to say that you won't find an RTA today that is much better than the Zeus. 

What you have missed out on is the pod and AIO phase. If I remember your vaping style correctly you wouldn't have been interested in them anyway.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (27/2/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Welcome back @Viper_SA . I for one missed your contributions.
> 
> I hope that you manage to stay off the stinkies this time .
> 
> ...



Yeah, I love clouds and hate nic salts. I'm coughing up a lung everytime I take a big hit though, lol. Gotta get used to it all again. I'm sure together with the IQOS for when I need it real bad I can do it this time. 

Luckily I'm over the fomo stage and have wasted way too much money on that in the past. Hell, I practically gave away Reos just because they didn't suit my style anymore. I'm sticking with what I have until something breaks. The Zeus is a legend in my opinion. Just need a bit more confidence to build and wick a tank. Dreading a leaky tank or a dry hit. Thus starting off with the two squonkers today. Coils were still good and wicking is much more forgiving than tanks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/2/21)

I don't use nic salts and am not an expert in anything but the way I understand them nic salts are mostly used for MTL vaping. If you use them in a Zeus at low Ohms and high wattage I think that you could blow your head off and end up doing a Silver.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (27/2/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I don't use nic salts and am not an expert in anything but the way I understand them nic salts are mostly used for MTL vaping. If you use them in a Zeus at low Ohms and high wattage I think that you could blow your head off and end up doing a Silver.



That is my understanding as well. I got some pods and nic salts from @Rob Fisher before I fell off the wagon. Hated the head rush even at lower concentrations. Today I went for 4mg. 6mg would be too much and the juice I wanted only came in 4mg.

Things sure have improved though. I have 2 vape shops within like 50m from each other and within 5km of my house. Helps a lot. No more guessing and courier fees. Thanks to @Beetlejuice Vape in Sasolburg for the great service today

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/2/21)

If you need nic and go to JHB you should pick it up from Clyrolinx. They have the cheapest good nic in the country as well as cheap PG and VG.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (27/2/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> If you need nic and go to JHB you should pick it up from Clyrolinx. They have the cheapest good nic in the country as well as cheap PG and VG.



Thanks, but for now I'm not in the mood to vape my own concoctions. I had like 3 great recipes and got tired of them real fast. I'll spoil myself with store-bought juice for now. I got rid of all my mixing stuff while cleaning out the house this past week. Plus my time is really limited to mix myself these days. Just taking it easy for now.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (27/2/21)

Welcome back @Viper_SA 
All the best with your vape journey this time!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (27/2/21)

Welcome back my fellow snake lover. About damn time

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (27/2/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Yeah, at the moment I have 4 Zeus single coil RTA's which I loved, one Serpent Elevate single coil which wasn't bad at all.
> Then I have 2 Recurve RDA's, (one bottom fed) and a prized Citadel RDA
> 
> Attaching some pics for some very old and out of date eye candy.
> ...


Nice collection - welcome back and pleased to meet you ,Zeus single still kick , you will love the new mods/tanks that's out now .

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (27/2/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Yeah, at the moment I have 4 Zeus single coil RTA's which I loved, one Serpent Elevate single coil which wasn't bad at all.
> Then I have 2 Recurve RDA's, (one bottom fed) and a prized Citadel RDA
> 
> Attaching some pics for some very old and out of date eye candy.
> ...



he does still make coils but doesn't frequent the forum, let me know if you want his number

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (27/2/21)

ARYANTO said:


> Nice collection - welcome back and pleased to meet you ,Zeus single still kick , you will love the new mods/tanks that's out now .



I can imagine, but I went overboard the previous times I vaped, so for the foreseeable future that will be my gear. Will jus purchase juice and coils for now and I desperately need to find a good deal on some new 25R's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CashKat88 (27/2/21)

https://bossvape.co.za/collections/chargers/products/samsung-25r-inr18650-25r-2500mah-20a

25R's on special, R79

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stew (27/2/21)

With the amount of batteries you probably need, Molicell sells a minimum of 10.
https://www.electronpowersports.co.za/molicel
But is probably the best price for a really good 18650.
R128 each but as I said minimum of 10.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (27/2/21)

CashKat88 said:


> https://bossvape.co.za/collections/chargers/products/samsung-25r-inr18650-25r-2500mah-20a
> 
> 25R's on special, R79



That is a great price, but I think I might just support my local vape shop. Took forever to get one in a small town like Sasolburg that is worth it, so with lockdown and shit I think I'll support them, but thanks for the heads up.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

